# Спорт, боли в пояснице



## Тимур Шайдуллин (3 Июл 2017)

Здравствуйте. В 15 я начал увлекаться тяжелой атлетикой, все было хорошо. Пока один раз не растянул спину. Причем заметил я это только дома, когда увидел растяжки на пояснице. Боль пришла только потом. 
Пол года я мучался, бывало так, что не мог спать на животе - боль отдавалась в правую ногу, болела сильно нога.
Сейчас мне 20, все давно прошло. Но иногда неприятные ощущения остаются, когда перенапрягусь. Подскажите что делать? Направиться на обследование или какой-нибудь вид узи. Может ли помочь мануальный терапевт?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2017)

Если интересует как выглядит больное место, то сделайте МРТ.
Увидите снижения высоты диска с его дистрофией и протрузией на месте грыжи.
Неприятные ощущения от перенапряга, это мышцы или спондилоартроз.
Что ведущее, если это возможно отделить, как раз и может определить мануальный терапевт.


----------

